# It's wearing me out



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, we were going pretty good there for awhile. Had some hot and steamy relations, frequency picked up, her interest seemed strong. I was happier, treating her with more respect, more like a friend and partner. Doing things for her, listening to her, touching and carressing, not sexually just treating her like a lady.

Then BAM, the spigot shut off. It got "chilly" again. It seemed i could not get her aroused. I hate rejection after things get started. The thought of her seeming to want it then not after it gets going pizzes me off. I shut down, recoil to my old ways. It seems to be too much of a one way street. I dont know who I'm gonna get from one day to the next. I have quit trying again. This is NOT a friggin game.

It hasnt always been like this, she may be starting "the change", i dont know, she wont tell me or explain why she is topsy turvy. i dont want to be patient anymore, i am losing interest.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

that really ticks me off too, when my h wont just talk to me about what's going on in his head. but he says i do the same thing to him. usually i dont talk anymore because ive said it a million times and i get tired of nothing changing. not saying that is your case. its just why i stop talking. actions seem to get through more then words. and partly i think i like to watch him squirm. it shows me he cares.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

She withdraws sexually, you recoil. This is a self feeding virus. Break the pattern and continue to treat her like a lady even if she is not interested. You pulling away just ticks her off further. As for “the change” practice patience here. My wife has been in it for over 3 years.


----------

